# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Encoder

## karabill93

Καλησπερα θα ήθελα να ρωτησω αν ο encoder είναι το ιδιο με ενα stepper driver. Ο encoder τι κανει συγκεκριμενα; Είναι το closed loop ωστε να βλεπεις πχ ποσες μοιρες εχει κανει ενας servo? ο encoder μπορει εκτος απο κυκλωμα να είναι και πρόγραμμα;

----------


## chip

εξαρτάται σε τι encoder αναφέρεσαι. υπάρχουν πολλών τύπων. 
potentiometer encoder που δίνει παλμούς κατά την περιστροφή του και ειναι σαν ποτενσιόμετρο (για χειρισμό μηχανήματος)
encoder για έλεγχο θέσης ή ταχύτητας (ή και τα δύο) γραμμικά ή περιστροφικού τύπου (στους εκτυπωτές είναι η ταινία με τις γραμμούλες πάνω από την κεγαλή)
encoder σε ψηφιακά κυκλώματα όπως πχ η περίπτωση να έχεις μία 8 εισόδους και enoder που σου παράγει έξοδο 3 bit που δίνει πια είσοδος ενεργοποιήθηκε. Επίσης encoder που παίρνει ascii κώδικα και δίνει τα bit που εμφανίζονται σε κάθε χαρακτηρα (στην περίπτωση αυτή χρησιμοποιείται rom)
άλλου τύπου encoder θα δίνει τις εξοδους που απαιτούνται για την περιστροφή βηματικού κινητήρα

----------


## electron

O encoder ως στοιχείο, χρησιμοποιείται σε έναν κινητήρα για τον έλεγχο θέσης ή ταχύτητας. Η απλουστευμένη αρχή λειτουργίας του βασίζεται στην παραγωγή σήματος παλμοσειράς. Ο όρος encoder στον προγραμματισμό, έχει άλλη έννοια, αυτή της κωδικοποίησης π.χ ενός σήματος.

----------


## karabill93

> εξαρτάται σε τι encoder αναφέρεσαι. υπάρχουν πολλών τύπων. 
> potentiometer encoder που δίνει παλμούς κατά την περιστροφή του και ειναι σαν ποτενσιόμετρο (για χειρισμό μηχανήματος)
> encoder για έλεγχο θέσης ή ταχύτητας (ή και τα δύο) γραμμικά ή περιστροφικού τύπου (στους εκτυπωτές είναι η ταινία με τις γραμμούλες πάνω από την κεγαλή)
> encoder σε ψηφιακά κυκλώματα όπως πχ η περίπτωση να έχεις μία 8 εισόδους και enoder που σου παράγει έξοδο 3 bit που δίνει πια είσοδος ενεργοποιήθηκε. Επίσης encoder που παίρνει ascii κώδικα και δίνει τα bit που εμφανίζονται σε κάθε χαρακτηρα (στην περίπτωση αυτή χρησιμοποιείται rom)
> άλλου τύπου encoder θα δίνει τις εξοδους που απαιτούνται για την περιστροφή βηματικού κινητήρα







> O encoder ως στοιχείο, χρησιμοποιείται σε έναν κινητήρα για τον έλεγχο θέσης ή ταχύτητας. Η απλουστευμένη αρχή λειτουργίας του βασίζεται στην παραγωγή σήματος παλμοσειράς. Ο όρος encoder στον προγραμματισμό, έχει άλλη έννοια, αυτή της κωδικοποίησης π.χ ενός σήματος.



Εγω θελω να μετραω με ακριβεια ποσες μοιρες εκανε ενας βηματικος κινητηρας. τι encoder πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω; αν βαλω ενα stepper driver ειναι το ιδιο;

----------


## Fire Doger

> Εγω θελω να μετραω με ακριβεια ποσες μοιρες εκανε ενας βηματικος κινητηρας. τι encoder πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω; αν βαλω ενα stepper driver ειναι το ιδιο;



Μα σε ένα βηματικό εσύ δεν καθορίζεις τα βήματα? Αν έχει 100 βήματα ξέρεις πως 1 βήμα είναι 3.6 μοίρες. Αν το περιστρέψεις 50 βήματα ξέρεις πως γύρισε 180 μοίρες.
Αν θέλεις την στιγμή που το ανοίγεις να βλέπεις σε πια θέση είναι (επειδή πχ μπορεί κάποιος να το γύρισε όσο ήταν κλειστό) τότε θέλεις έναν encoder 9bit + για να έχεις ανάλυση μοίρας. Ανάλογα με τον ποιο απ' τους 512 συνδιασμούς σου βγάζει ξέρεις την θέση.
πχ
screenshot.jpg

----------

FILMAN (07-02-17)

----------


## electron

> Εγω θελω να μετραω με ακριβεια ποσες μοιρες εκανε ενας βηματικος κινητηρας. τι encoder πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω; αν βαλω ενα stepper driver ειναι το ιδιο;



Ο encoder είναι το feedback, από κει και πέρα ισχύει αυτό που έγραψε ο Στέφανος.

----------


## karabill93

> Μα σε ένα βηματικό εσύ δεν καθορίζεις τα βήματα? Αν έχει 100 βήματα ξέρεις πως 1 βήμα είναι 3.6 μοίρες. Αν το περιστρέψεις 50 βήματα ξέρεις πως γύρισε 180 μοίρες.
> Αν θέλεις την στιγμή που το ανοίγεις να βλέπεις σε πια θέση είναι (επειδή πχ μπορεί κάποιος να το γύρισε όσο ήταν κλειστό) τότε θέλεις έναν encoder 9bit + για να έχεις ανάλυση μοίρας. Ανάλογα με τον ποιο απ' τους 512 συνδιασμούς σου βγάζει ξέρεις την θέση.
> πχ
> screenshot.jpg



που μπορω να ψάξω για τετοιον encoder? στο grobotronics δεν βρηκα καποιον και δεν ξερω που αλλου να ψαξω και με μια αναζητηση στο google δεν μου εβγαλα ακρη γιατι δεν γνωριζω σχεδον τιποτα για τους encoders. θελω να μετραω με ακριβεια χιλιοστου κ ολας αν ειναι δυνατο τις μοιρες που κανει το μοτερ. στο servocity εχει ορισμενα ετοιμα μοτερ με encoder  αλλα δεν ξερω επισης, να καταλαβω, αν ειναι καλοι αυτοι και θα κανουν την δουλεια που θελω.

----------


## Hulk

Σε τι ακριβώς εφαρμογή θέλεις να το χρησιμοποιήσεις; για να σε κατατοπίσουμε και εμείς καλύτερα.
Εγω κάποια στιγμή είχα χρησιμοποιήσει ένα absolute encoder για να βλέπω σε ποια θέση βρίσκεται μια μηχανή.
https://www.sick.com/us/en/product-p...ders/c/g244395

----------


## karabill93

Καλησπέρα και παλι παιδια. Μετα απο λιγο ψάξιμο τι είναι encoder, τα είδη κτλπ. Θέλω να βρω εναν absolute rotary encoder και να το βάλω πανω σε ενα servo που να σηκωνει περιπου 20kg. To servo με λιγο ψάξιμο θα το βρω. τον encoder όμως δεν βρισκω καπου καποιο site για να βρω αυτο που θελω. Εγω θέλω να τα συνδέσω με arduino αυτα τα εξαρτηματα και οι encoder που βρισκω έχουν βίσμα για συγκεκριμενο καλωδιο. Καμια ιδεα που να ψάξω;

----------


## electron

Εφόσον οι κατασκευαστές δίνουν την αντιστοιχία των pins του βυσματος δεν είναι πρόβλημα αυτό.

----------


## chip

Όταν μιλάς για ακρίβεια χιλιοστού της μοίρας και έλεγχος με servo κινητήρες και 20 Kgr δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι ξέρεις/μπορείς να φτιάξεις αυτό που θέλεις! 
Δεν λέω ότι δεν γίνεται, στα μηχανήματα που φτιάχνουν τσιπάκια (στον stepper που κάνει την αποτύπωση του φιλμ πάνω στο wafer) προφανώς επιτυγχάνονται τέτοιες ακρίβειες, όμως μηχανήματα stepper φτιάχνουν ελάχιστες εταιρίες (πρέπει να είναι λιγότερες από όσα τα δάχτυλα ενός χεριού, νομίζω 2 είναι οι σημαντικότερες) και τα μηχανήματα που φτιάχνουν κοστίζουν εκ. ευρώ!

----------


## karabill93

> Όταν μιλάς για ακρίβεια χιλιοστού της μοίρας και έλεγχος με servo κινητήρες και 20 Kgr δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι ξέρεις/μπορείς να φτιάξεις αυτό που θέλεις! 
> Δεν λέω ότι δεν γίνεται, στα μηχανήματα που φτιάχνουν τσιπάκια (στον stepper που κάνει την αποτύπωση του φιλμ πάνω στο wafer) προφανώς επιτυγχάνονται τέτοιες ακρίβειες, όμως μηχανήματα stepper φτιάχνουν ελάχιστες εταιρίες (πρέπει να είναι λιγότερες από όσα τα δάχτυλα ενός χεριού, νομίζω 2 είναι οι σημαντικότερες) και τα μηχανήματα που φτιάχνουν κοστίζουν εκ. ευρώ!



 ίσως να ημουν υπερβολικός. θελω να μετράω με ακρίβεια τις μοίρες. γι αυτο και θελω εναν absolute optical. απλα δεν εχω καθόλου εμπειρια σε αυτα και γι αυτο ισως ακουγονται καποιες ερωτησεις μου χαζες. που μπορω να βρω τετοιον encoder ;; γιατι στα site που βρισκω βγαζει απειρα μοντελα και με profibus που δεν κανει γι αυτο που θελω. και γενικα χανομαι.

----------


## Φουκος

Χαίρεται σε όλους! Τελικά βρέθηκε λύση στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα; Θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα να κάνω ελεγχο θέσης μέσω ενός Logo8 και θα ήθελα να με κατατοπίσει κάποιος αν μπορεί και γνωρίζει!

----------


## chipakos-original

Επειδή μπορεί να χαθεί κάποιος παλμός ειδικά αν ζοριστεί το μοτέρ ή για οποιονδήποτε άλλο λόγο, μπαίνει στο πίσω μέρος του μοτέρ αυτό το Encoder https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-200-360...EAAOSwRS1eXGud το οποίο είναι υπεύθυνο για να μετρήσει με ακρίβεια τα βήματα που έχουν γίνει οπότε και τις μοίρες της περιστροφής. Υπάρχουν Encoder 360 μοιρών οπότε η ακρίβεια θα είναι ένα Step - ανά μία μοίρα, και φυσικά μπορούν να μπουν Encoder  τα οποία παράγουν περισσότερες των 360 παλμών σε μία περιστροφή , π.χ 1000 παλμοί σε μία περιστροφή, οπότε αναλόγως την εφαρμογή μπαίνει ο κατάλληλος.

----------

